# PAINT SPRAYER.



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Is is worh having a standard every day paint sprayer. 


I think Marty uses one to do large coverage of cars and such.

Should it be the kind you find in body shops?

Should it be a Air less?

Have you used one on your layout? 

What for?

JJ


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a shop sprayer that I use for buildings and larger cars. Works fine. It is the touch up kind with a 1/4 pint and 1/2 pint cup fortop feed. uses my shop compressor.. It actually looks like your Grex sprayer JJ, only bigger.
Rod


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

I would think this would be plenty - I have a regular quart sized sprayer used to paint real cars etc. It's brand new and too large for any railroad project that I could imagine, $50 it's yours!


----------



## johnhoward (Jan 3, 2018)

*Best airless paint Sprayer*

Hi everyone
I am looking for a best airless paint sprayer for my home and basic outdoor jobs. My budget is no more than 500$, Can anyone help me suggesting best recommend for me?
Thanks, best regards


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You are not going to find experience here in the depth you would on a home improvement site.

http://www.bestcabinettablesaw.com/airless-paint-sprayer-reviews/

Greg


----------



## FrankMatulewicz (Dec 27, 2007)

Try this link for some good information on HVLP Spray Systems. 
https://www.thewoodwhisperer.com/videos/choosing-right-turbine-hvlp-system/


----------



## OldNoob (Apr 30, 2016)

johnhoward said:


> Hi everyone
> I am looking for a best airless paint sprayer for my home and basic outdoor jobs. My budget is no more than 500$, Can anyone help me suggesting best recommend for me?
> Thanks, best regards


John,
Check your local paint stores sometimes they will sell used well maintained airless sprayers. Pawn stores are a gamble you don't know the history of the sprayers , but you can often haggle down the price.
. The large airless sprayers work fine for latex and oil based house paint. but i wouldn't use an airless or tankless sprayer on fine detailed work. 
Just speaking from years of experience as a House Painter.
I use a small tanked compressor for airbrush work.
I Also have a larger compressor and "cupped" spray gun that i use for larger objects and areas.
The airless sprayer is reserved for really large jobs like houses and sheds or painting trim work before it's hung. ( learn to refine your skill with a spray shield , will save you a lot of prep time and headaches)
The airless sprayers are nice because you can just sit it down into a 5 gallon bucket and they put out a high volume of paint. The downside of the airless is that you HAVE TO clean the lines and leave a cleaner or (anti clogger solvent ) in the lines. Most painters will reserve one airless for oil based paints and the other for water based paints just to minimize prep time between paints.
In contrast,,, with a air/tanked sprayer, it is the spay gun or air brush that is the only thing needed cleaning. 
Also you can use a small airbrush for detailed work, with a large compressor if the the airflow is regulated properly.
Hope that helps John.

*PS* Don't even consider the little plug in electric sprayers, (AKA Wagner power sprayer) The spray pattern is to inconsistent for detailed work and their paint volume is too low for large projects. And there are reports of very limited cycles of use before they began to faultier.


----------



## OldNoob (Apr 30, 2016)

OK,,, just noticed this is a very old thread,, sorry guys :/


----------



## Retn (Apr 23, 2020)

When I was painting my fence and some objects like mirror or small details, so I used painting spray called Montana, they have lots of colors, the coolest is "rose gold"


----------

